# I got 4 of the $5 ED 8"s and want to build something



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

So I bought 4 of the 4ohm's when the deal was going on, really just because they were cheap. I have been thinking about building some sort of HT speakers with them, but I don't really know what they would be good for. 

From the reviews, they get ugly up top, so either they will have to get paired with a badass tweet, or done in a 3 way. 

I was thinking about buiding either:

a center channel with 2 of the 8's and a large format tweet, and 2 tower speakers w/ 1 8" each and something else for the high's

2 tower speakers w/ 2 of the 8"s each in them w/ somethign else for the high's.

any thoughts?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

I would think you would want more midbass on the left and right towers than the center.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

bobditts said:


> I would think you would want more midbass on the left and right towers than the center.


Good point. So, what would your plan be?


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

bobditts said:


> I would think you would want more midbass on the left and right towers than the center.


In 5.1 or surround, isn't most of the sound coming from the middle? I thought that was why you wanted the middle to be similar to the L and R speaker.

Juan


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

OldOneEye said:


> In 5.1 or surround, isn't most of the sound coming from the middle? I thought that was why you wanted the middle to be similar to the L and R speaker.
> 
> Juan


Sorry, yeah I guess this would be a pretty important point...

It is for a 5.1 surround system. My receiver does 100w rms x 5 w/ a sub pre amp out & w/ separate volume control for it. BUT, if you turn the sub output on, it cuts the sub frequencies from the other speakers and only sends them to the sub 

I already have enought speakers and my 5.1 is already setup, but I just wanted to upgrades. Currently, my l&r's have a single 10", a 1" tweet and something else that looks like a tiny glass tube - all hooked to a crossover.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

No one else have any suggestions on this?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

OldOneEye said:


> In 5.1 or surround, isn't most of the sound coming from the middle? I thought that was why you wanted the middle to be similar to the L and R speaker.
> 
> Juan


I have no clue. All the high end 5.1 setups I have seen always have huge FL and FR cabinets and the center is always much smaller.


----------



## Amish (Oct 2, 2006)

Ideally you'd like all speakers to be the exact same in a HT setup - you'd hear no difference in tonality as sounds pan around the room.

I too bought 4 4ohm 8s and have no clue what to do . I do plan to play with an isobarik enclosure in the car though. If I can think of anything I'll chime in this weekend  .


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

In 5.1,6.1 and 7.1 a good amount of your front sound will be coming from your center channel. If you will notice more companies,such as Polk Audio, are including larger drivers in the center. Some even putting 8" sub drivers in the center. I would do 2 8" in the center channel with a large format tweeter. 
As far as FL and FR, if this will be a DIY project of your own, I would use the other 8" in a 3 way tower set up. That 8" will not play clean on higher fq. I would use the same tweet in the center channel in your towers so that it all be voiced matched.

Also, keep in mind these 8"s from eD are not video shielded. Placement will be key as far as you TV,screen,plasma,lcd is concerned.


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

Amish said:


> Ideally you'd like all speakers to be the exact same in a HT setup - you'd hear no difference in tonality as sounds pan around the room.
> 
> I too bought 4 4ohm 8s and have no clue what to do . I do plan to play with an isobarik enclosure in the car though. If I can think of anything I'll chime in this weekend  .


Exactly what my man just said.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Build an Isobaric 6th order box one side ported to 15hz and the other 35hz.  

When they blow, use them as small boat anchors for a canoe. 

I'm only kidding. I was hoping to pick one up and build a little more robust PC sub woofer but missed out. 

I used a blown Rockford SPP18 years ago as a boat anchor for our 20ft runabout after I lost about 3 anchors sking one season. It worked nice and everyone thought it was hilarious. I kept saying I would pick up lost wedding rings off the bottom but never did. For some reason I never lost that cheap piece of crap subwoofer anchor.... only the 80 dollar anchors from the marina?!?


----------



## skibum (Aug 24, 2005)

I say do some nice bookshelf size with one 8 in each one and a good large format tweet and do a center with 2 8`s and the same tweet as the mains. Nothing like a totaly timbre matched front. It does make a difference.


----------



## Kahooli (Oct 17, 2007)

those ed8s do get ugly, like at 400 Hz, even with large format tweets... I think you'd do well having a 3 way setup instead.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

sterlingsharp1 said:


> In 5.1,6.1 and 7.1 a good amount of your front sound will be coming from your center channel. If you will notice more companies,such as Polk Audio, are including larger drivers in the center. Some even putting 8" sub drivers in the center. I would do 2 8" in the center channel with a large format tweeter.
> As far as FL and FR, if this will be a DIY project of your own, I would use the other 8" in a 3 way tower set up. That 8" will not play clean on higher fq. I would use the same tweet in the center channel in your towers so that it all be voiced matched.
> 
> Also, keep in mind these 8"s from eD are not video shielded. Placement will be key as far as you TV,screen,plasma,lcd is concerned.


Soooooo, that's exactly the same as option #1 in my OP - good idea  



skibum said:


> I say do some nice bookshelf size with one 8 in each one and a good large format tweet and do a center with 2 8`s and the same tweet as the mains. Nothing like a totaly timbre matched front. It does make a difference.


This is probably what I'll do, but they will have to be 3-way instead of 2 since apparently they sound like azz in the higher frequencies.



Kahooli said:


> those ed8s do get ugly, like at 400 Hz, even with large format tweets... I think you'd do well having a 3 way setup instead.


They get bad that early? Damn, I figured they'd hold on until at least 1kz or so. How do they handle the lows? Ported or sealed work better for them, generally of course?


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

I wouldn't use these in a 2 way, they just wouldn't play high enough.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Another thing I'm wondering is would these things be good enough to put in the same box with a high-er end (Seas/Scan/Etc.) tweet and mid? Could they keep up?


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

I've been looking around on Timbre-Audio and while I haven't decided on a large format tweet yet, I am considering getting some of the Peerless V-Line TG9FD10-04 3.5" Wideband's as the mids for the setup. 

Yeh or neh? Freq. response is listed at 100hz - 15khz, so If I crossed them at 250hz or something, ran the mids from there up to around 4-5khz, and let the tweets take over from there...


----------



## Kahooli (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like my memory was off, but I wouldnt use them above 500Hz, especially if you're using a 6 or 12 db/octave slope.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

I played around on WinSD for a little while and found some stuff out...

For one driver, in a vented box 2.847 cubic feet, tuned to 26.1hz showed an almost flat curve(as flat as I couldget it, anyway...), just a slight ~.2db bump @29.5hz. When pushed w/ the rated power of 100w rms, they would do ~107.5db; again, according to the numbers in WinSD, whatever that's worth...

I think that would be a pretty good sounding bottom end for some left and right mains and a center or surrounds, no?


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

From what I can gather, these things do NOT like sealed boxes. I don't know how off the WinSD program is, but all else being equal and using the optimum sealed and vented enclosures, the sealed just will not get the bottom end extension that the vented will. Playing with box volume only seemed to make things worse in the sealed box, but making just a few small adjustments to the vented resulted in an almost perfectly flat response...

Does anyone know if there is a way to post a pic of the graph from WinSD up here?


----------



## Amish (Oct 2, 2006)

I can't remember if WinISD has an export plot option, you could always snap a screenshot (control, alt, "print screen") though.......


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

I talked to a guy on ICIX who has a fair amount of use with these subs, and he suggested 1.6-2.2 tuned around 28hz for the 8". Give it around 50 watts.

I was going to go with 2.0 @ 26hz. Nice curve.

MadMax - from what I gathered, 100watts would be overkill in the smaller enclosure I was going with. I think you'd probably kill it, or atleast bottom out alot, in a 2.8 cube enclosure.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have four. I think Im going to...

Saws-all on in half
Light one on Fire
One in a wall socket
throw on out of a moving car

All taped in the same way they did that ridic video abotu their 13ov.2. Itd be funny as hell


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

BlackLac said:


> I talked to a guy on ICIX who has a fair amount of use with these subs, and he suggested 1.6-2.2 tuned around 28hz for the 8". Give it around 50 watts.
> 
> I was going to go with 2.0 @ 26hz. Nice curve.
> 
> MadMax - from what I gathered, 100watts would be overkill in the smaller enclosure I was going with. I think you'd probably kill it, or atleast bottom out alot, in a 2.8 cube enclosure.


My current receiver isn't anywhere near top of the line, and I doubt it really does 100wrms, so I don't think I will over-power them. If so I can always back it down some - it's not like they are in the trunk of a car where they are just pounding away all day. I think home theater may be a little easier on drivers than car audio...



bdubs767 said:


> I have four. I think Im going to...
> 
> Saws-all on in half
> Light one on Fire
> ...


Good, sell me yours for what you paid for them, plus $10. I wouldn't mind having a few more of them. I could do an entire HT setp with these and see how it goes...


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

ah, I figured plate amp.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

BlackLac said:


> ah, I figured plate amp.


Well, this isn't totally out of the question, either. I have been looking arounf for these, and since I will have to build/buy crossovers anyway, I may as well just run them oof of plate amps that have built in x-overs. 

But, like I said before, I am relativly new to the home audio scene. I don't really know what's available...


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

What about these for my budget 3-way passive x-overs?

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=260-150

If I got a few of these (3 or so) I could pretty much go any direction I wanted to with my system. They would allow me to go with one 8" for a L&R, or go w/ 2 per speaker cabinet for a center channel, or if I decided to put 2-8"s in each L&R...


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

If you decide to go plate amp, this should be plenty.


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

sterlingsharp1 said:


> Also, keep in mind these 8"s from eD are not video shielded. Placement will be key as far as you TV,screen,plasma,lcd is concerned.


Only applies to tube sets--and really rear-pro CRT isn't affected either. New TVs don't use anything affected by magnetic interference.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

BlackLac said:


> If you decide to go plate amp, this should be plenty.


AH, this is funny to me as I was just looking at this about an hour ago. THis would work great for one I would think. And if I wanted to put two in a single enclousure, Parts Express had another plate amp at around $99 that was 170w rms x1 into 8ohms. That wold work perfect for 2 8"s.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I own two of those 70 watt amps. powerhouses, I like them very much.

if I had those to experiment with, I would start with one in a seperate enclosure for the HT, one in each corner of the room (does not work with prologic). A fun experiment with jurassic park and any movie where youve got bass explosions/footsteps/fun sonics coming from all directions. would require 4 channels of amplification. Or a spare reciever... or a passive filter, really.

Another fun experiment would be to build a baffle in the car for as many as you could cram in there. Or a bizzare configuration box. 4th order bandpass and up. I chose DCTT for my four small tangs. sweet little box. crazy performance.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> if I had those to experiment with, I would start with one in a seperate enclosure for the HT, one in each corner of the room (does not work with prologic). A fun experiment with jurassic park and any movie where youve got bass explosions/footsteps/fun sonics coming from all directions. would require 4 channels of amplification. Or a spare reciever... or a passive filter, really.


I had thought about this too, but the only thing is that means more mids and highs to buy. I am trying to keep this as low-buck as possible without skimping.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

OK, so as of now it looks like I am the proud owner of 4 more of these bad boys :blush: 

So I am thinking of doing this:

Surround speakers(Left & Right); one 8" each, ported. 3-way, undecided on mids/tweets

Center Channel - 2 8"s, ported. 3-way, undecided on mids/tweets

Front/Main/Stereo Speakers(Left & Right); 2 8"s each , ported. 3-way, undecided on mids/tweets. These will probably be towers, but again I have not yet thought that far. 

I don't even know if a sub will be needed(all boxes will be vented, tuned to ~26hz. But if so, I can always get one of the EQ 12"s and a plate amp to complete the system 

I know I still have some work to do as far as driver and crossover selections are concerned, but IMHO this would make pretty cool low-buck HT system, DIY ofcourse...


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

BlackLac said:


> I talked to a guy on ICIX who has a fair amount of use with these subs, and he suggested 1.6-2.2 tuned around 28hz for the 8". Give it around 50 watts.
> 
> I was going to go with 2.0 @ 26hz. Nice curve.
> 
> MadMax - from what I gathered, 100watts would be overkill in the smaller enclosure I was going with. I think you'd probably kill it, or atleast bottom out alot, in a 2.8 cube enclosure.


After some more research and planning, it has come too my attention that 2.8 cu ft is not a realistic volume number. I want to put 2 8"s in each left/right front speaker, so this would equate to around 5 - 1/2" cu ft towers - WAY to big for what I'm trying to do...

I think I will be trying them in a 2.0cuft/driver. I am going to do some more modeling in WinSD when I get home.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

For mids, I am thinking TG9's. I am also thinking about them for making my car a 3-way system. I have heard alot of reviews on these, and they can go down around 400 hz, right where the EQ 8"s start getting fugly 

Now, for some tweets...


----------



## 310w6 (Nov 13, 2007)

if anyone of you has 4 of these 8's for sale LMK i'm looking for some cheap subs...


----------

